# Ho scale convertible cars



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a lot of convertible cars and I dont like the look of them on the street with no one in them So this is what i did cut the legs off the people and glued them in


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

I know what you mean. All of mine are parked on the side of the street or in parking lots.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great idea! Looks like they're having fun!

What are you going to do with the cutoff legs? You could poke a male and female pair under a blanket somewhere on your layout for a little extra fun!

TJ


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Great idea! Looks like they're having fun!
> 
> What are you going to do with the cutoff legs? You could poke a male and female pair under a blanket somewhere on your layout for a little extra fun!
> 
> TJ


haha, nice.

could poke em out of a tent, or paint the torso end red and stage them infront of a bear.


----------



## skooksteve (Mar 23, 2012)

What a great idea! I think one of mine should have a dog in the back seat.


----------

